# 3 weeks post RAI - Test Results



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I had a blood draw 3 weeks early because I was starting to feel extreme fatigue and here are my results:

T4 - 1.71 (range 0.8-1.5)

TSH - 0.02 (range 0.3-5.00)

Does this show I am alittle or alot hyper? I don't know how to interpret these numbers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> So I had a blood draw 3 weeks early because I was starting to feel extreme fatigue and here are my results:
> 
> T4 - 1.71 (range 0.8-1.5)
> 
> ...


Gosh, Sarah...............it's hard to say as that is a Total 4 rather than a FREE T4 and the doc did not do a FREE T3 which is your active hormone available for cellular uptake.

What thyroid med are you on and how much? Just because the TSH is where it is at does not always mean hyper. It depends on where the FREE T3 is.

Please read and go to the links to learn more.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just called the docs office and found out that is my free t4 result. Sorry! The only med I'm on is propranol 20mgs 2x per day.


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Also, my voice has been really raspy in the last 3 days. Is that a result of going lower?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> I just called the docs office and found out that is my free t4 result. Sorry! The only med I'm on is propranol 20mgs 2x per day.


Well, then................it would "seem" that you are still slightly hyper but the really true test for that would be the FREE T3.

Since you are 3 weeks out of RAI, I guess the FREE T4 will have to be good enough; especially if it was a whole lot higher originally.

Thanks for clarifying. Hope you feel better and soon!


----------

